# Game Thread: Blazers Vs Knicks, 1-3-07



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

oh yeah already down!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

I'm at the game tonight.

Blazers with the early 4-1 lead.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

4 to 1 blazers 2 to for zbo and jack has bruised rims ime with 4 6-1


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Tacky call on Jack.

Knicks inbound.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

zach with 2 and crawford 2 8-3


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Zach shooting outside.

8-1 Blazers.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

marberry miss 2 ft 8-3 blazers


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

10-5 blazers


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

The Blazers have suddenly gone ice cold.

They aren't hustling right now.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

10to 9 blazers 6 points striaght for knicks 13-9 blazer jack 3


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

15 to 9 blazers jack scores agian!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

17 to 11 zbo 2


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

to 3 for zbo 17 - 15 blazers jacks layup blocked


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

That was the worst FT shot I've ever seen.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

knicks 1-6 from the ft

blazers cold 

marberry scores 17 -17


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

19 to 19 

dixon like letting people blow by him


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

zbo with the bucket and is fouled!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

11 pts for zbo 22 to 19!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Juan's matador defense didn't take long to be exposed.

This game is providing plenty of fodder for both Zach fans and detractors: 5-5 from the field with 5 rebounds .... and three turnovers in the first quarter.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Utherhimo said:


> ...jack has bruised rims...


Would it be politically incorrect of me to ask who bruised Jack's "rims"?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Cury's first FG is a pretty nasty dunk.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

outlaw and webster is in, curry scores 22-21 blazers jamaal scored 24 to 21 dixon the foul dixon struggling


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Knicks showing some full court pressure.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

ribs sorry

outlaw blocks the shot at the end. 24-23 blazers


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Crawford get's blocked at the end of the quarter! Wow! That was quite the rejection!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

The Blazers are lucky to be up by even one point right now with the way they have been playing.

They need to settle down in the second quarter.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

start of the dreded 2qt

knicks 50% and portland 48%


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Blazers get an assist from the Knicks FT shooting: 3-7 in the first quarter.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

7 assists for the 11 made baskets for Portland.

Knicks start the 2nd quarter with a 3 second violation. Blazers ball!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

3 seconds on knicks

24-25 knicks

travis 2 misses 

mags scores 26-25


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Outlaw's FT line jumper is no good, the Knicks have the rebound.

Curry hit a jumper coming across the lane.

25-24 Knicks

Maglore tips in a missed shot! 26-25 Portland.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Maglore just commited a flagrent.

They didn't call it as such, but the Blazers got away with one there. That was a bad foul.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

mags almost with falgerant

curry working jamaal


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

jamaal to


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Curry splits a pair of FTs. 27-26 NY. with 10:15 in the first half.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Maglore needs to not play like a guard. He just travelled trying to take it to the basket.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

26 to 29 knicks curry beating up jamaal


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

There are some fans sitting not too far from me that are wearing custom made jerseys with, what I'm guessing, are their own names on the back of them.

Man, if there is anything that screams dorky, that's got to be it.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Maglore hit a sweeping hook shot.

Man, that was ugly.

29-28 NY.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Cury is heating up!

31-28 NY.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Jack connects with Maglore for the one handed Dunk!

(That was a scary pass though.)

31-30 NY.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What's The Deal With Z-Bo's Car, DUI, & Gun?*

30 to 33 knicks


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

These teams are trading baskets at the moment.

33-30 NY 4 minutes into the 2nd.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What's The Deal With Z-Bo's Car, DUI, & Gun?*

outlaw with the block dixon steals fry blocks

marberry 2 35 to 32 knicks


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Blazers in a Zone, Outlaw with a huge block!

Dixon with a finger roll in the lane! It's a one point game.

Blazers get the Steal! Frye with a Block!

Maubury with a pump fake, and the shot.

35-32 NY


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Glad to see Jack doing well tonight.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Time out called by NY.

35-32 NY over Portland. 6:50 left in the first half.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Not a bad crowd at the Garden tonight, I'd guess at least 12K are here.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Webster telegraphed that Pass, the Knicks with the steal.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Wanted to go, but after going to the last 2...I didn't want to see them play another weak East team and come away disapoited...gas alone is 10bucks + tix and eats...man I wish I lived closer to PDX.
NO MORE mags either...he shouldn't be shooting,lol.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Webster's not on his shooting touch tonight.

And then Zach throws it away. That was more a mistake on Pryzbilla's part then Zach. Zach tried to lob it in to Joel.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What's The Deal With Z-Bo's Car, DUI, & Gun?*

7 TOs 37 to 32 knicks
37 to 34 joel scores


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Frye with an outside shot. 37-32 NY.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Pryzbilla with a lay in, 37-34 NY. 5:00 left in the first half.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

nightfly,did you bring a laptop to the game or what?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What's The Deal With Z-Bo's Car, DUI, & Gun?*

2 asts in the 7mins of the 2qtr 

39 to 34 13 more fts for the knicks than portland 

marberry scores 41 to 34


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Quite a turnaround, Joel get's blocked and then the knicks get a bucket.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What's The Deal With Z-Bo's Car, DUI, & Gun?*

roy hurt gets up slow


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Roy is just getting up from going down.

He looks okay.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Roy looking for his first points.

Get's the first FT.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What's The Deal With Z-Bo's Car, DUI, & Gun?*

aldridge in for joel 

41 to 36


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Aldridge comes in for Pryzbilla! Let's see what he can do!

Roy hits the second FT.

41-36 Knicks.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

If Yahoo is to be believed, we have a LaMarcus Aldridge sighting tonight. :clap2:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Roy with the steal! Jack goes to lay it in, and Crawford fouls him before he can put up a shot.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What's The Deal With Z-Bo's Car, DUI, & Gun?*

roy steals jack fouled 2 for roy 41 to 38


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

3 point game, 41-38 Knicks.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What's The Deal With Z-Bo's Car, DUI, & Gun?*

curry scores on aldridge 

crawford steals curry dunks 

zbo scroe 45 to 40


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Aldridge made a mistake there.

Then a turn over.

Then Aldrige can't block a lob play.

45-38 Knicks.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Zach with a shot that rolled around and finally fell through.

45-40 Knicks.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What's The Deal With Z-Bo's Car, DUI, & Gun?*

crawsford fouls roy 47 to 40 knicks


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Crawford with a textbook jumper.

Jack misses a shot, Aldridge tips it to Udoka.

Knicks commit a foul, and then a time out is called.

47-40, 1:51 left in the first half.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

I don't care if LMA committs some turnovers, I jsut want to see him develop...hell Gay is starting and had around 17 tonight and Bargnani is playing a lot and had 20 tonight...I don't want Roy to be the only rook in town getting all the love...spread it around


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Udoka is really not a 3 point shooter.

Knicks have the ball, Lee loses it!

Aldridge with a one handed dunk!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What's The Deal With Z-Bo's Car, DUI, & Gun?*

1-6 3pt range 

ime steals lob to aldridge boom!!!!! dunk! aldridge with a block knicks score 49 to 42


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Aldridge with a block! Woo!

Knicks get it back and Cury scores.

1:00 left in the first half, 49-42 NY.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Jack just shot an airball on a wide open 3. Man that was ugly. UGLY!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Golly...our defense hasn't been there tonight according to the boxscore.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What's The Deal With Z-Bo's Car, DUI, & Gun?*

another dunk over aldridge


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Crawford with a lob to Cury. Man, Cury came out of no where in this 2nd quarter.

He has 18 points.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



MAS RipCity said:


> Golly...our defense hasn't been there tonight according to the boxscore.


The Blazers are playing a step too slow.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: What's The Deal With Z-Bo's Car, DUI, & Gun?*

51 to 42 stinker aldridge getting bullied halftime


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Roy misses at point blank range at the end of the first half.

Blazers started the game hot, but have cooled off in a big way. They are down 51-42 at the half.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Crap down 9...have a bad feeling about this one...we jsut seem to be in a funk or something....c'mon someone step it up!


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Nightfly said:


> The Blazers are playing a step too slow.


sergio still riding the pine


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Man, they have some cheesy half time entertainment at the Rose Garden these days.

A high school dance squad with a tribute to the Beastie Boys. Yuck.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

at this rate, we might win 1 game against the east at home this year.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Jack is playing with no confidence!! Put sergio in ffs, get some execution going. And aldridge cannot take curry 1 on 1...


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



www.starbury.com said:


> sergio still riding the pine


I'm not sure he would help any. The Blazers are getting plenty of good looks, they just aren't connecting on them.

Sergio might help jump start the team though.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Nightfly said:


> Man, they have some cheesy half time entertainment at the Rose Garden these days.
> 
> A high school dance squad with a tribute to the Beastie Boys. Yuck.


LMAO! That's actually my high school, Century High School. I'm a sophomore there. :clap2:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

mags couldnt deal with curry either though...just keep LMA in there and help out or go zone.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Boy, people usually get excited about the blimp flight, but it's really dead tonight.

They are giving away free "Whopper" burgers from Burger king tonight.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Blazers2121 said:


> LMAO! That's actually my high school, Century High School. I'm a sophomore there. :clap2:


That's them. And it was quite cheesy.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

oh crap can you move the post in the dui thread here?  i didnt realize i was on that thread


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Nightfly said:


> Boy, people usually get excited about the blimp flight, but it's really dead tonight.
> 
> They are giving away free "Whopper" burgers from Burger king tonight.


Rofl, i remember one time they were leann rhymes tickets...or were they avril lavenge? hmmm...


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Blazers are returning, starting to warm up for the second half.

Jack and Aldridge are the only two out there now.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Nightfly said:


> Blazers are returning, starting to warm up for the second half.
> 
> Jack and Aldridge are the only two out there now.


Here comes the rest of the team... ever so slowly.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

The Knicks are out there too.

Both teams are in full warm ups now.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Thanks for the updates, Nightfly!

I had tickets to this game but hurt my back last week so I couldn't go.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Are you at the game or something? If so, how are you using internet?


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

i just got back from the beach here in .nz its , 5:22PM and the game is live on ESPN ! great day


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Blazers2121 said:


> Are you at the game or something? If so, how are you using internet?


As I said earlier, I am at the game.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Oh guess i didn't see that post...joined this conversation late :s

At least zach is playing well cept for turnovers. 6-6 shooting will help my fantasy team.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Man, Curry can do no wrong, he has another offensive Rebound.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

What a horrible call.

They say Udoka fouled Crawford on a 3 point attempt. There was hardly any contact. It was a total flop job on Crawford's part.

Bleh.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Roy with an illadvised shot, Knicks get it back.

Pryzbilla fouled Curry, but Joel doesn't agree. (I agree with the refs, that was a foul.)

Joel needs to make sure he doesn't get another one.

Curry at the line shooting 2.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

And a 9 point lead balloons to a 13 point lead...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Down 13...come freaking on Portland..enough is enough


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Joel to jump at the freethrow circle against Curry after forcing a jump ball.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Curry wins the tip but Roy steals it!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

The Blazers look terrible on offense. Bad shot after bad shot, and no rebounds.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Finally a shot from Randolph, but it wasn't a good one. He was just inside the 3 point line, and he shouldn't shoot from out there.

55-44 NY


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

We better make a run or this could get UGLY


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Another Jump ball, Pryzbilla against Maubury.

Joel wins easily to Udoka.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Nice pick and roll between Roy and Randolph!

That's more of what the Blazers need to do to get back into this one.

55-46 NY.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Its gotta be ROY time..he needs to take this game over.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Good job roy, attack the basket.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Some guy sitting not too far from me just dumped his beer on at least 3 different people.

Man, that was awesome.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Hey i have a question, how come the blazers forum doesn't have a vBookie thing?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Frye knew that shot was off from the moment he let go, he went running after it.

Jack with a ballsy move under the basket! Blazers on a 6-0 run.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Frye ends the 6-0 run.

57-48 Knicks.

And then Randolph takes a bad shot, the Knicks have the board.

Maubury gets the ball knocked out of his hands by Pryzbilla, but out of bounds. Still, nice hustle shown by Joel.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Joel with a huge block on Crawford!

Blazers again miss out on a fast break. They need to take advantage of those situations!

Curry with a Behind the back lob dunk! Wow!!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Some fans are calling for Sergio right now.

59-48 Knicks, 6:32 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Nightfly said:


> Some fans are calling for Sergio right now.
> 
> 59-48 Knicks, 6:32 left in the 3rd.


I'd do the same. Sergio could give us a boost right now.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Roy running the Point now.

Interesting.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Roy with a pair of FTs.

Man, this knicks team doesn't give up on the glass.

Pryzbilla blocked 2 shots, but Curry was able to score on a 3rd try.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Roy is suddenly starting to play well after a slow start. He hits a basket.

Joel just picked up his 4th foul... he's gonna have to sit down.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Maglore is gonna come back in. I'm scared. Heh...


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Holy crap...can anyone stop CURRY?!?!!?!?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Blazers are in a weak zone. They begged the Knicks to shoot from the out side and Maubury burns them with a 3.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

10 point game, 64-54 NY.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Maubury is unstoppable, he hits two 3 pointers in a row.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Blazers realize that they are getting burned so they switch out of the Zone.

Blazers finally get a rebound. Finally!


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Ugh, another three...gotta be kidding me.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Jack with a magnificent pass, behind the back to Maglore!!!! Woo!


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Roy seems to be playing well again...let him take over the game!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Jack is giving Maubury too much space.

The Blazers are playing like total crap on the defensive end of the floor.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Holy crap david lee and one?!?!? Blazers get a stop!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

This game is ugly ugly UGLY!

The Blazers look like they did last year.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Ugh...I dunno if i can handle anymore turnovers, missed wide open shots, or New york offensive rebounds.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Nate should seriously pull everyone on the floor to the bench right now. They are playing like total crap. No effort at all.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

The Knicks are a pretty bad FT shooting team, it would seem.

Sergio scores!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Instant offense from Sergio.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Finally sergio in, lets see what he can do.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

This is total crap.

I'm tempted to leave.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Ugh. No timeout called as Outlaw hurts his foot?

Time to blow this team up. No more Zbo.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Man we just don't have enough big bodies to go up against curry...he's sickly.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

This is looking more and more like a lottery team.

What's so obnoxious about this is that we all know the Blazers are a better team then this.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

What excitement I had for this team has gone down the drain...FAST. Now it's "I hope ROY puts up good #'s tonight to win ROY" If we can't beat these guys at home..man something has to be going on.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Webster with the shot, but it was clear he didn't want to take it.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

80-60, Knicks.

I have a feeling this is only going to get worse.

A number of fans are leaving.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Nightfly said:


> This is looking more and more like a lottery team.
> 
> What's so obnoxious about this is that we all know the Blazers are a better team then this.


We are no question a lotto team w/o any changes.

The Blazer aren't better than this. This is the team we drafted and built. We passed on some great PGs for Webster. That decision is really biting us in the a$$ now.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Man, Blaze has got to be the dumbest mascot ever.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

I had the chance to go to this game...now i'm glad i didn't. Feel sorry to all the people at our school who bought tickets from the dance team hahaha.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

So Nightfly what's better? 

The high school dance routine or the blazers tonight?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

The Garden continues to empty out.

Webster hits a pair of FTs. 80-62 NY.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

lafrentz and mags in at the same time?!?!? Am I seeing this correct on the box score....Nate..DOOFUS..we're down 20, just play the kids!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Maybe a beginning of a run?

Blazers have a chance to get out to a 4 point head start in this quarter.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

80-64. NY

Some signs of life.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

for any run,we need to be within 10 with about 6 mins left.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Blazers are finally being aggressive! They've gone to the basket 3 times in a row, and earned 6 FTs as a result.

Webster has 2 coming.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Webster splits a pair of FTs. 80-65 NY.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

wow the team has given up

and are happy being the worst team in the league which they arent if they believe but....


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

NY still scoreless in the 4th!

Blazers have a chance to get within 13.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

argh..the foul/turnover machine strikes again.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Maubury draws a foul from Maglore.

2 FTs coming for Maubury.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

First one is around and in. Second one is perfect. 82-62 NY.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Webster with a Circus shot! 82-67 NY.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

What did Aldridge do....or not do to take a seat behind Raef? I thought he played reasonably well. Blocked a shot, fought Curry for defensive possition, ran the floor....Oh wait, that's probably what it was.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Blazers give up another offensive rebound.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Lol, was the webster dunk funny?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Martell went to throw home a lob, but lodged the ball inbetween the rim and the backboard!!

Classic.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Sergio needs to start from now on.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

If Martell would have pulled that off, it would have been one of the best lob dunks of the year.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

well at least martell is shooting more....


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

outlaw sprianed right ankle


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Wow, Raef with a bit of defense!


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



craigehlo said:


> Sergio needs to start from now on.


Nah, Jack is usually solid just not tonight.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

whens roy gonna come back in..


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

The Blazers are getting the stops they need, now they need to score.

It's a 13 point game! 82-69 NY!


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



MAS RipCity said:


> well at least martell is shooting more....


He's 1 for 9. Not sure if shooting more is a good thing for him tonight.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Roy is gonna check in at the next whistle


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

eh.....not looking so good...we need a bunch of points IN A HURRY!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



craigehlo said:


> He's 1 for 9. Not sure if shooting more is a good thing for him tonight.


He's playing a lot more aggressivly, which is what he needs to do.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Here comes Roy for ROY...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

damn back up 17.....it was a nice little effort


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

aldridge got pushed around and let curry dunk dunk dunk dunk


blazers play too much one on one which we are terrible at when we play team ball we do good go figure


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Knicks showing pressure.

Roy draws a foul, going to the line to shoot 2.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

knicks with only 6 pts this quarter, we had a chance to make a really big run on them.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Roy pulled that last FT, but it went in anyway.

86-71 NY.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Blazers had the right idea with a Zone, since NY has been cold, but they broke down and let players get through.

88-71 Knicks.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Knicks miss 10 ft's,only shoot 2-12 from downtown and still are killing us...what does that say about our performance tonight? BLAH


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Randolph has been on the bench for awhile.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Nightfly said:


> He's playing a lot more aggressivly, which is what he needs to do.


He doesn't have the hops to finish at the rim. He's shown that a few times this quarter already. He's not going to become a better leaper with age either. Passing on Derron Williams, Chris Paul and Raymond Felton will haunt this team.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

The crowd is more excited about these stupid T-Shirts then they are about the game right now.

I'll never understand why people get so excited about these stupid shirts.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Geting abused by Eddy Curry...:thumbdown: 

Pretty sad...


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



craigehlo said:


> He doesn't have the hops to finish at the rim. He's shown that a few times this quarter already. He's not going to become a better leaper with age either. Passing on Derron Williams, Chris Paul and Raymond Felton will haunt this team.


He's getting to the Foul Line, where he has been fairly successful.

I'll take that over missed 3 pointers any day.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

OK,can we see more LaMarcus now?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Aldridge commits a foul on Curry.

90-73 NY.

I think this game is over. 4:00 left.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

apparently we're the slump buster.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

wow 13-20....as much as getting oden would be nice, I am really upset with how this season is going, I really thought we'd be a much better team. Our progression isn't getting better at all.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

The Blazers have basically given up.

And so have the fans. The arena is emptying out.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Hap said:


> apparently we're the slump buster.


Oh no you di'nt go there.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

This is a reminder that the Blazers are still a long way away from the promised land.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Nightfly said:


> He's getting to the Foul Line, where he has been fairly successful.
> 
> I'll take that over missed 3 pointers any day.


Let's face it. He should have drafted in the later half of the first round. Not at #6.

He doesn't have the speed or handles to get to the foul line on a consistent basis.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Nate McMillan makes me want to throw up all over him. If and when I actually do see the coach, I'll be sure to throw up all over his suit. I mean it. I am disgusted at his "game plan."


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Glad I didn't fork over the $$$ to go tonight...I think I better wait till LMA bobblenight to go next..maybe playing good teasm will bring out the competitive spirit in the team.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

95-75 NY with 2:30 left in the game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Nightfly said:


> The Blazers have basically given up.
> 
> And so have the fans. The arena is emptying out.


I can't say I blame the fans. we're not the idiots the players think we are. We know when they've given up or aren't giving it effort. 

Hell, I'm embarrassed by this pathetic play the team has done since the toronto game. Youth is a lazy excuse. Be men about things. Nut it up.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Not sure if there's a worse playing team in the league right now. I understand not being amazingly talented on offense, but the crap D and lackadaisical rebounding is just embarrassing.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



craigehlo said:


> Let's face it. He should have drafted in the later half of the first round. Not at #6.
> 
> He doesn't have the speed or handles to get to the foul line on a consistent basis.


I don't disagree, but I'm happy to see him do some positive things.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Nightfly said:


> I don't disagree, but I'm happy to see him do some positive things.


The arena is just about empty. I think I'm gonna pack up.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

im starting to wonder if we'll even win 25 games this year...1-7 against the EAST at HOME!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

remember when we'd at least win home games against eastern conference teams that had worse records than us?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

I really want to go to more games, but if this is the performance that will be put on regulary, then why go and get frustrated/pissed off, when I can just do that at home?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Nate McMillan is really utilizing the talent and athletes on this team. It's just awesome to see. Really. This pitiful excuse of a basketball team makes me want to really throw up. We have awesome talent on this team but it isn't being used correctly. Just go out there, and dump it down low. Awesome!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

the players have given up, i think we better do a trade soon or we will be the worst team agian


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

I really wish Nate would get his act together too,because we can't be having coaches for less than 5 years at a time...ever since Adleman left we had PJ for a couple, Dun for a few, Cheeks for 3/4? and Nate its in 2nd...and thats since 95...96?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

trade mags and dixon for whatever we can get

the players have given up on nate and maybe they are rebeling


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Then we need to get rid of any player who has given up on Nate. If we want to build a championship team we need to cut anyone who isn't going to follow their coach, even if they don't agree with everything he does. 

We've tried to win championships with talented players who did their own thing, and that's what got us in the mess we're in.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Tince said:


> Then we need to get rid of any player who has given up on Nate. If we want to build a championship team we need to cut anyone who isn't going to follow their coach, even if they don't agree with everything he does.
> 
> We've tried to win championships with talented players who did their own thing, and that's what got us in the mess we're in.


My bet it's the guy who "is our best player", since he has a history of giving up when things don't go his way.

this is how I feel about this game, and the last 5 losses

!!!!!!


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Zbo HAS to go. Tonight was a perfect example of his matador defense. The Knicks commentators making fun of it all night too.

He's already shown he's much closer to Vin Baker than Tim Duncan. Dump this guy while he has ANY trade value.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

There's only so much Nate can be doing right now it seems.
Everyone's just slumping. No one's playing well. There is not even anything positive to point to.
This is heading down the same direction as last season. 

What a pitiful, pitiful game.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Earlier in the season, I asked "besides his defense, what separates Zach from the likes of Dirk and Garnett?"

The answer: Dirk and Garnett don't give up on their team when they go into a funk. Zach's recent play is really alarming, considering that he's supposed to be a leader.

Then again, he sat out practice the other day with a sore knee, so maybe he's playing through pain right now. I don't know.

But like I said in an earlier thread, this team is expected to go through funks. Why are people saying the team has given up on Nate?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

People need to realize that we don't have awesome talent. We have awesome potential, butpotential needs a couple years to translate to awesome talent. No body expected Portland to compete for the playoffs this season. Next year they shouldl compete for that 8th spot.

Let's look at their talent
Starters
PG Jarrett Jack: Solid looking young PG while solid still a work in progress. Not awesome at this point.
SG Brandon Roy: Best Rookie Portland hashad since Thompson, but at this point is a good, not great SG. Probably will be great in the next year or 2.
SF IMe Udoka: Seriously Ime is what 29 and this is the 1st team he's stuck with for more than 6 games. Reliable, but not even really good.
PF Zach: Our best scorer, a bubble All Star and completely ineffective on defense.
C: Joel Przybilla: Basically a career backup calibre talent, good shot blocker, decent rebounder but other than that...

Bench
Juan: Volume SHooter (not good at that) and a matador on Defense.
Martell: Still learning the game, has lot's of holes, lots of holes if his potential is realized then he'll be very solid, right now though...
Travis: Probably our 3rd most positive contributor behind Zach and Roy, still only an average player.
Lamarcus: Not enough PT to make an impact
Jamaal: Average calibre center for the NBA, might actually be a bit better than Joel.
Sergio: Still learning, not enough PT looks like he'll be a very good PG, but lack of defense and shooting hurts him now
Raef: Looks totally washed up
Dan Dickau: Dan Who?
Miles: NA

Our Potential with Roy, Jack, Aldridge, Outlaw, Rodriguez and Martell looks very very promising, but we simply aren't there yet, to expect us to be is misguided.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



wastro said:


> Earlier in the season, I asked "besides his defense, what separates Zach from the likes of Dirk and Garnett?"
> 
> The answer: Dirk and Garnett don't give up on their team when they go into a funk. Zach's recent play is really alarming, considering that he's supposed to be a leader.
> 
> ...


there is always an excuse for Zach's poor defense, and dumb passes. Let's let someone elses fans buy into the facade that he's an all star.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Its really very simple. Attack the hoop and you will succeed. Take a lot of outside jumpers and you will not. 

Secondly, once again the 2nd unit of Random Point guard, Dixon, Martell, Outlaw and Magloire melt down again. How many times in a row do we have to watch that small unit get man handled on the boards before Nate figures it out? The whole reason Aldridge and Lafrentz were brought in were to give depth on the front line, yet we continually see Outlaw getting handled on the front line. Rinse and Repeat, add another mark to the "L" column. Which leads me to this....

At one point in the game, we had the above unit matched up with Frye, Curry and Lee in all at once. They went big. Yet every time, here come the Blazers, walking the ball up court, playing right into their hands. If you are going to play a small unit against bigs, you asbsolutely have to take opportunities to press the pace of the game, tire them out and attack the hoop to get their bigs on foul trouble, so that Zbo can be more effective later in the game. 

Lastly, Zbo's effort was horrible tonight. Several times after the first quarter he just jacked up an outside shot and then stayed and jawed with the ref while NY took it to us the other way. Several times I had enough time to yell run the court at him before the play even developed and yet he didn't make it back.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

1) Glad this wasn't on TV. Would have been painful.

2) I heard Nate say after the game that maybe he'll play Sergio more now. This one game after saying he was going to go w/ a three guard lineup that excluded Sergio. Maybe he read our helpful suggestions here? 

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



barfo said:


> 1) Glad this wasn't on TV. Would have been painful.
> 
> 2) I heard Nate say after the game that maybe he'll play Sergio more now. This one game after saying he was going to go w/ a three guard lineup that excluded Sergio. Maybe he read our helpful suggestions here?
> 
> barfo


maybe he's bi-polar.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Hap said:


> maybe he's bi-polar.


Just remember its the people that can't handle being insane that make the rest of us look bad. Once you come to terms with it, its pretty cool.:biggrin:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Nightfly said:


> Udoka is really not a 3 point shooter.


He's 39-93 this year for a .415 avg.

Martell has a .425 avg.

No other Blazer is close enough to justify even trying from behind the arc.


----------



## bodyman5001 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Hap said:


> maybe he's bi-polar.


Hey, too bad one of them polars isn't a good coach. The cool thing is that now we are going to tank the rest of the year and get a good pick AND get a new coach soon. sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

when the team starts giving up during games that points to the coach, I was for getting nate since he was better than cheeks but maybe he was just covered up by having a couple of stars.. I dont know. How much of this will Allen take? Seems no matter what we do since Dun its turned to crap...

We might as well trade what we can....everyone wants zbo to be traded but is there a team thats wants to trade zbo? What is being said in the locker room? is it toxic? when does Jamaal start demanding a trade?


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



barfo said:


> 1) Glad this wasn't on TV. Would have been painful.
> 
> 2) I heard Nate say after the game that maybe he'll play Sergio more now. This one game after saying he was going to go w/ a three guard lineup that excluded Sergio. Maybe he read our helpful suggestions here?
> 
> barfo


well i sure saw it...quit watching in the 4th and went to go hoop. it was a terrible, terrible game for the blazers. offensive rebounding was embarassing, as was our shot selection in the second half.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Isn't Adelman available?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Chalk up another home loss to a bad Eastern conferance team that is short handed(no Francis). And by 20 points no less! 

This team has seriously unraveled. Will they ever break out of this funk, or do they just suck that bad??


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Yega1979 said:


> Chalk up another home loss to a bad Eastern conferance team that is short handed(no Francis). And by 20 points no less!
> 
> This team has seriously unraveled. Will they ever break out of this funk, or do they just suck that bad??


Hey, you never know. Had they not hired the token black coach, and hired the white coach, they probably would've won. Right?


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*



Hap said:


> Hey, you never know. Had they not hired the token black coach, and hired the white coach, they probably would've won. Right?



Which brings us back to Adelman:lol:


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

Rebounding Offensivly/Defensively was horrible for the Blazers. How many times did we let Eddy Curry dunk on the blazers easily at the basket? Or how about when the Knicks were able to reset the shot clock twice in the fourth with the ball hitting the backboard? What happened to Z-bo's aggressiveness in the key? Almost everytime he had the ball he shot it from the outside. Personally Z-bo suk'd tonight.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

zbo has sucked the last two games lets just hope there is a trade


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

yeah z-bo hasnt had very good games in last the couple of games, i think that everyone has their bad game/s and i just think that he might have a couple more but he will have a lot of good games aswell


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

I think Z-bo is in a funk, missing his V-8 juice.
Aldridge showed his spark in the 3rd and 4th quarter. I can see his emergence.
Roy stayed agressive, with attacking the basket and doing his best.
Sergio, was livelly withe energy, getting impressive despite teams lack of rebounding efforts.
I think the team was the deer stuck in the cars headlights tonight. They were in a daze and it showed.
I was there.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

It's more than Zbo "just being in a funk." He's a huge liability on the court. If he isn't dominant on the offensive end of the floor (which is becoming increasingly rare), he shouldn't be out there since he's a sieve on defense, a turnover machine and seemingly unable to fastbreak. Even when he has a 25 point game, it usually comes at the expense of the offensive flow.

He's not a team leader. He's not a good decision maker. He's overpaid. And guess what? Teams have figured him out.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Knicks game thread*

The part I am mostly concerned about is the second unit. Fortunately since Outlaw hurt his ankle, Nate might not have any choice but to shake it up. If you watched the last few games, it was when the second unit which is smaller comes in that the game flow and any momentum is lost. Outhustled. Outrebounded. Trying to play half court against larger teams. The team can get it turned around if they change the lineups up, and get more offense going towards the hoop rather then settling for outside jumpers.


----------

